
Even isolated cultures understand emotions conveyed by Western music - rms
http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2009/04/even_isolated_cultures_underst.php
======
jules
Did the western researchers make the music dissonant? That could explain the
difference between Germans/Mafa, because the Germans and the researchers have
the same sense of dissonance.

------
TheSOB88
I've seen results of studies wherein some people in the same culture couldn't
agree to the mood. So if there is anything to this, it's probably just two
axes - sad/happy, and slow/exciting. Maybe a tension meter as well.

